# Psycho shower music



## Darth Kundalini (Sep 17, 2005)

Lynn said:


> Where can I find the shower music from psycho ? Any ideas ? I have a midi of the sounds but its not very good.



I have the original. You don't need a cheap midi.
Here it is.


----------

